# overclocking



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

hey i was going to overclock my CPU and i just wanted to change the multiplyer i think...

anyway i heard i have to also change the voltage and also i dont want to put the cpu up to high so i was just wondering if someone could tell me were to overlcock to and what voltage to go to or how to find that.

dxdiag info below

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/10/2010, 17:36:36
Machine name: ***-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: P43-ES3G
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 6142MB RAM
Page File: 1682MB used, 10600MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode




---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9498)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)


i think thats all you would rlly need :s if im missing something pplz tell me ill add

please and thanks for all help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when you overclock you change the FSB and you do it small increments.

So you change it by 10MHz then save and boot and if you get into windows you go back and do it again.

Once you have increase by 50MHz you have to stress test with prime 95 whilst monitoring the temps for 30-60 minutes if everything is ok then you can increase further. When the cpu wont boot into windows that is when you change the voltage you also do this in small increments until you get it work.

why not read the thread if your new to overclocking read here for starters in the overclocking section? you are currently posting this in the motherboard section.


----------

